# Sounded like an easy servi call



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Sevice call: Install handheld shower in one bath and install a shorter sower arm in the other bath. Sounded like an easy one.
















The shower ell was not anchored in the wall and would push away from you when you tried to get an easy out tool in there to try to remove it.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I usually use a 1/2" internal pipe wrench and have had good luck.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Now that there just pisses you off. So, what is the conclusion, how did you fix it. Clear out the grout and hold it with needle nose pliers. Cuss and go Mike Holmes on it and tear the wall out.:hammer:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Its almost three inches back n the tile and it would PUSH away from you easily. Internal easy out would not work.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

you can make a small hook and slide it in and let it grab into the 90 then pull back and use a small hacksaw then needle nose pliers. i hate when they are not screwed into some backing.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Indie said:


> Now that there just pisses you off. So, what is the conclusion, how did you fix it. Clear out the grout and hold it with needle nose pliers. Cuss and go Mike Holmes on it and tear the wall out.:hammer:











I used this to reach back in the wall and wedged it inthere to hold the ell from moving around....I used the blade in a milwaukee hacksaw m12. That use to be a full size bosch blade but i cut it thinner with a grinder......I keep all that on a regular van:laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice. Seems very intuitive.:thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I started to feel better at this point


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

hehe. that's how I have gotten some of the stubborn ones out that want to move. minus the electric hacksaw, I don't have one of those yet.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

That little tool is the coolest thing going! Love my M12's

Sometimes a piece of 14ga wire folded in half to make a loop can be used to fit in the hole and then loop over the WB. Pull that biotch up close to the opening so you do some work on it.

Looks like you got it worked out at least. It's one of those "don't you hate it when..."


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

:laughing:The homeowner was really helpful and sweet.......:laughing:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> hehe. that's how I have gotten some of the stubborn ones out that want to move. minus the electric hacksaw, I don't have one of those yet.


Get thee to Ho Depot and get one! Crazy good little tool.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

cool


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Miguel said:


> Get thee to Ho Depot and get one! Crazy good little tool.


what do they sell for anyways?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

See I learn something new everyday.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

hey you guys edit that before we get in trouble


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> what do they sell for anyways?


 
Sorry. um . . . wha?

Mini hacksall. Oh yeh, I got mine in a kit. Driver/drill and hacksall w/ 2 batteries and charger in a Milwaukee tool bag for $199. Some guys have said they're on sale for $159.


Are those real? :blink:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*what are the latex gloves for???*

I have found that the lennox little hand hack saw tool ahs gotten me out of jams like tha tin the past....

what are the latex gloves for???

are you afraid of getting your hands dirty??:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> I have found that the lennox little hand hack saw tool ahs gotten me out of jams like tha tin the past....
> 
> what are the latex gloves for???
> 
> are you afraid of getting your hands dirty??:laughing:


 Those are nitrile and yes i'm afraid of geting my hands dirty.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I would have used this







and been done in 10 minutes. I do it all the time.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

What size pipe does that work for protech? What's it called?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Protech said:


> I would have used this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I have one for 1/2" and 3/4" IPS



pauliplumber said:


> What size pipe does that work for protech? What's it called?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

http://www.stanleyproto.com/default...OLS&strSiteName=PROTO&strDefaultCatalog=PROTO



pauliplumber said:


> What size pipe does that work for protech? What's it called?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> I would have used this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah maybe after you chisled 3" of tile out of the way......that tool would not have fit in a 5/8 hole x3" deep hole and still go into the drop ell.
You should send chrisconner some pompom's:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

In that case I would simply remove the tile with this 










(also on my truck at all times). Chris, bust out the pom poms :laughing:

That would of course add another 10 minutes.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Protech said:


> In that case I would simply remove the tile with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, you been in my toolbox??:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Like I've said before..some people need everything to do ANYTHING. Hello boxtruck:whistling2:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> yeah maybe after you chisled 3" of tile out of the way......that tool would not have fit in a 5/8 hole x3" deep hole and still go into the drop ell.
> You should send chrisconner some pompom's:laughing:



We all can agree that shower arm is 1/2 ips. Considering the width of the shower arm to the depth at the escutcheon(including the piece broken in the wall) looks to be a little less than two inches, not three.:whistling2:

But I guess that's how you stretch your four inches into six inches, eh?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> We all can agree that shower arm is 1/2 ips. Considering the width of the shower arm to the depth at the escutcheon(including the piece broken in the wall) looks to be a little less than two inches, not three.:whistling2:
> 
> But I guess that's how you stretch your four inches into six inches, eh?


 Pics are deceiving,its was closer to 3". Sorry you lose:whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I can McGyver anything, but time is money and I'de rather have the right stuff so I can bust out more than $1000 a day. It's just the difference between flat rate and hourly guys. Why would an hourly guy invest in a bigger truck with more tools and materials? If it takes you longer it doesn't matter. Us flat rater's want to have the right stuff so we can get in and out like lightening and get to the next one.



TheMaster said:


> Like I've said before..some people need everything to do ANYTHING. Hello boxtruck:whistling2:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> I can McGyver anything, but time is money and I'de rather have the right stuff so I can bust out more than $1000 a day. It's just the difference between flat rate and hourly guys. Why would an hourly guy invest in a bigger truck with more tools and materials? If it takes you longer it doesn't matter. Us flat rater's want to have the right stuff so we can get in and out like lightening and get to the next one.


 How long do you think all that took? I dont scratch my ass for long,I made a decision and worked agressively. Thats about 15 minutes of work. Minus the talk with the owner about the problem. Worse case scenario is I cut the sheetrock on the opposite wall and replace the ell,still only a 30 min job.
I dont patch sheetrock and I dont mind cutting a hole big enough to work in.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Pics are deceiving,its was closer to 3". Sorry you lose:whistling2:


Nope, the proportions don't lie. We all know the dimensions of the width of that shower arm and it is practically perpendicular to the camera.

There is no way that is three inches. Keep saying it until you believe it yourself, but it ain't so.

Re size it to your screen and hold an 1/2" nipple to it, then measure the length. 

You just were making up a reason why Protech's tool wouldn't work.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Nope, the proportions don't lie. We all know the dimensions of the width of that shower arm and it is practically perpendicular to the camera.
> 
> There is no way that is three inches. Keep saying it until you believe it yourself, but it ain't so.
> 
> ...


I went out and measured it for you. It was 2.75"....I dont care what position it was in the pic. You fail again:laughing: but ur use to it:laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I went out and measured it for you. It was 2.75"....I dont care what position it was in the pic.


Yeah, whatever helps you sleep at night.:whistling2:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Yeah, whatever helps you sleep at night.:whistling2:


 You should try posting some of your plumbing knowledge instead of playing games 24/7. ok cookie?:whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

SO, are you 2 going to kiss and makeup or what? :jester:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> SO, are you 2 going to kiss and makeup or what? :jester:


 You could throw a tent over this place and sell tickets to the circus


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

ProTech, what brand are those tile bits you posted the pictures of?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Lennox


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> You should try posting some of your plumbing knowledge instead of playing games 24/7. ok cookie?:whistling2:


Gee, like what, putting in a p-trap or making a big deal about a broken shower arm? I think that everybody here understands that sort of thing. 

Sorry Korky, but I don't think anybody would be impressed with the water heater that I put in today the two sewers I rodded or the leaking toilet seal I found that was leaking through the ceiling. I understand you like to celebrate the mundane, but I just didn't have a very challenging day.

But for the record, I would have looped my pvc cable saw around that loose shower ell and pulled it tight then used one of my assorted nipple extractors to remove the broken threads. Unless of course there is some other reason that you can MAKE UP that my method just wouldn't work.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Gee, like what, putting in a p-trap or making a big deal about a broken shower arm? I think that everybody here understands that sort of thing.
> 
> Sorry Korky, but I don't think anybody would be impressed with the water heater that I put in today the two sewers I rodded or the leaking toilet seal I found that was leaking through the ceiling. I understand you like to celebrate the mundane, but I just didn't have a very challenging day.
> 
> But for the record, I would have looped my pvc cable saw around that loose shower ell and pulled it tight then used one of my assorted nipple extractors to remove the broken threads. Unless of course there is some other reason that you can MAKE UP that my method just wouldn't work.


 Nothing was needed but what used and it took 15 minutes.:whistling2: The ell was too deep in the wall for a nipple extractor for the 5th time.
:laughing:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Sometimes I get skeered using the electric saw..rattling things..but I cant find my nipple extractor most of the time so I will not enter the speed contest here. I am impressed with guys who have all the tools.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Sometimes I get skeered using the electric saw..rattling things..but I cant find my nipple extractor most of the time so I will not enter the speed contest here. I am impressed with guys who have all the tools.


I'm impressed by just being able to find the tool when needed! :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Sometimes I get skeered using the electric saw..rattling things..but I cant find my nipple extractor most of the time so I will not enter the speed contest here. I am impressed with guys who have all the tools.


 It wouldn't have done you any good to find it anyway on this job. Nobody can say that they have gotton every broken nipple or thread out with an extractor anyway,they dont work everytime.....none of them that made work EVERYTIME. You know that,I know that but some young bucks here for sure dont know that:whistling2:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Nothing was needed but what used and it took 15 minutes.:whistling2: The ell was too deep in the wall for a nipple extractor for the 5th time.
> :laughing:


Uh-huh. Sure it was because nipple extractors are less than "2.75 inches", right? :no:

You either didn't have what you needed or couldn't find it on the truck. That's okay, we understand.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> It wouldn't have done you any good to find it anyway on this job. Nobody can say that they have gotton every broken nipple or thread out with an extractor anyway,they dont work everytime.....none of them that made work EVERYTIME. You know that,I know that but some young bucks here for sure dont know that:whistling2:


Of course, not on this job. This job was _especially_ difficult.:whistling2:


----------



## Bonafide (Feb 24, 2010)

Happen to me with a 2" water main

Follow me....2x3/4 tee with a 3/4 female adaptor with a blk nipple then connected to a boiler drain 

Kind of a dumb set up if u ask me but watever

So i i goto open it and the sucka pops right off, water sprayin everywhere...

isolation that i thought was closed was wide open.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Of course, not on this job. This job was _especially_ difficult.:whistling2:


 It would be for a guy who thinks theres a "special wonder tool" that works in every situation.....because when all their majic tools dont work they tell the customer the only option is cutting the wall open. You should thank Ron for editing my post.....it cut deep bro:whistling2:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Uh-huh. Sure it was because nipple extractors are less than "2.75 inches", right? :no:
> 
> You either didn't have what you needed or couldn't find it on the truck. That's okay, we understand.


Are you ignorant? How many times do i hafta tell you a nipple extractor wouldn't work? They are either too short or i would have had to make the hole in the tile bigger.....Even with a bigger hole extractors do not work 100% of the time. The quickest and easiest thing to do was cut it out like i did with a sawblade. Now lets move on to a different thread for you to monday morning quaterback on. This wan't my 1st job,i'm a 25 yr veteran and i dont make too many mistakes and i didn't make one on this job. Plumbers like you are the reason I dont hire anyone:whistling2: and the reason i have so much repeat business...so i love to hate you. makes me rethink sharing my knowledge..even on here.,its not like I'll ever learn anything from a plumber of your caliber.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Bonafide said:


> Happen to me with a 2" water main
> 
> Follow me....2x3/4 tee with a 3/4 female adaptor with a blk nipple then connected to a boiler drain
> 
> ...


 I'll bet that was a wet one:thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I'll bet that was a wet one:thumbsup:


Isn't that one of the worst feelings??? stop valve comes off in your hand and your the only one around. Heres how its happened to me before.
A fixture stop coming out of a wall with 3/8 chromed brass nipples,and you reach down to turn if off to make a repair and it breaks off in the wall or at the valve. I work alone 90% of the time so theres not much you can do but get to the meter and turn it off. I typically advise people of the issue and either replace those nipples or if they prefer i just use the main stop at the meter. Part of being a good repair plumber is knowing what to touch and what not to touch without giving the homeowner a warning of the issues. Its called good judgement:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Isn't that one of the worst feelings??? stop valve comes off in your hand and your the only one around.


Yep. Did that under a kitchen sink last year. The angle stop just blew off when turn it off. Ruined nine panels in a drop ceiling in the basement and made a mess of the carpet from all the junk that washed down. All that for a faucet install.

Took longer to find replacement panels than to do the repairs.


----------



## Bonafide (Feb 24, 2010)

TheMaster said:


> Isn't that one of the worst feelings???


Hellz yea, panic mode! Luckily i had a 3/4 plug, and a trash bag to cover the seat driving home.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Simmaler thing happened to my buddy. We were doing a GR on a hot day. We went to Casey's for ice. i went in to get ice he proceeded to fill water jug with outside keyless hydrant. I came out and seen the funniest thing in my life. He used a key we had on truck thinking he was sneaky. When he turned hydrant on the stem blew out and started spraying a solid 3/4" stream of water at him. 
The wonder bread man seen him trying to reinstall this stem Thinking what the hell is he doing?Even I know to shut water off! Took him several atempts. He was soaked from head to foot.
I asked him why he didnt just turn water off at meter that was about 12' from the truck. Said he didnt want to get caught. I still laugh every time I think about that day. Oh yeah he was my boss and we went somewhere else to get water.


----------

